# Hello all, glad to be here. I'm a new member



## Manuel Federici (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello fellow composers,

I'm Manuel Federici, 29 years old from Italy. I'm a music composer; trying to enter in the trailer music world, composing a lot and improving my skills. I'm sure that i'll learn a lot of things here, so many experienced composers.

Thank you for reading my first message


----------



## Eric G (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Manuel.


----------

